
Why may allopregnanolone help alleviate loneliness? (2015) - bookofjoe
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26365247
======
bookofjoe
Context: "Scientists are working on a pill for loneliness"
[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/26/pill-for-
lon...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/26/pill-for-loneliness-
psychology-science-medicine)

------
bookofjoe
"Loneliness: Clinical Import and Interventions"
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4391342/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4391342/)
(2015)

